# Help! Goats got into turkey feed!



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 8, 2012)

So i have 2 Nigerian kids, who love chicken.turkey feed. They will snag a mouthful here and there, but never anything to cause problems. But I found out they were locked under the house today for who knows how long- WITH THE TURKEY FEED!
So I dont know how much they ate, if any, but given they did, what should I give them?

Sorrry , this felt like an emergency to me so I put it here.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 8, 2012)

Some ideas:

mineral oil, as much as you can get into them, several ounces. 

baking soda 1  teaspoon every couple hours  2 or 3 times

C & D antitoxin to prevent over eating disease(not the vaccine)

Penn G orally

Penn G sub-q(under the skin) 

Take their temp. every few hours for the next couple of days, overeating disease will cause a fever.  



If they start scouring that is okay for a day or so, but after 24 hours of scouring you should give them Spectam scour halt for pigs or another anti-bacterial scour medicine given orally.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 8, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Some ideas:
> 
> mineral oil, as much as you can get into them, several ounces.  *What is that ?*
> 
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 8, 2012)

Wait, are you suggesting ALL of those, or like 1 or 2?

All i have one hand is baking soda.

Can i give it to them mixed in with a handful of grain?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 8, 2012)

No on the grain in my opinion---think that would make things worse.

If you don't have mineral oil, do you have veggie?  I think that might help +baking soda.  I wouldn't wait long.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

I would mix it in water and give it to them orally. I would not give them any grain while you make sure they are ok.

I would watch them and not go too crazy giving them stuff. Give them the baking soda and watch them. If they seem to have a problem, then do the rest previously suggested.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 8, 2012)

I would also suggest that those items be kept on hand at all times for all goat owners. It seems that they like to make us need this stuff when it is the middle of the night, a weekend, or a holiday.

If you are going to save a goat that has entero (over eating disease) you can't wait for someone to ship the antitoxin to you and quite possibly you can't even wait for the store to open. It is one of those things that when you need it you need it NOW, not tomorrow.


----------



## HankTheTank (Aug 8, 2012)

For the baking soda, one of the easiest ways (in my opinion) is to put as much as you need in your palm, then put a little water in it. Squeeze it in your fist to make a ball, also forcing out any excess water that would cause the ball to fall apart. Then you open up the goats mouth and shove the ball as far back as you can so you make sure they swallowed it. They won't like it, so it helps to have a second person to hold onto them, especially if you don't have a stand.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 9, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I couldn't get back to you last night.  My house is very very busy this next couple of weeks. 

Mineral oil is not a food type of oil.  I get mine at the farm store, but I am sure places like walmart and maybe even pharmacies must carry it.  It is NOT digestable, making it a better choice to give than vegetable oil.  It helps coat the stomach and move the extra grain out of the stomach.  YOu would need a drenching syringe purchased at a feed store or co-op or an on-line company like Jefferlivestock. 

C&D antittoxin is a little tricker to find. Can also be ordered frm Jeffers. It is not perscription, and some feed stores or local farm stores with supplies may or may not carry it. You have to make sure it is the antitoxin and not the Toxoid. The toxoid is the vaccine and wont help you in this situation, because it take a few days for the vaccine to actually start giving the animal immunity to the disease. The disease in this case is called by many "Overeating disease", but their is a much longer name for it thata professionals use. It is essential a bloom or growth of certain bacteria that occur during times of stress that cause bloat, fevers and very very quick death.  That is why I feel the goats temp. should be taken at least 3 or 4 times a day.  You need any thermometer that you would use to take a babies temp in the bottom.  Or you can get thermometers for livestock in your feed stores, like Tractor supply Store. It goes in the anus. 

You would need for a shot, an 18 gauge needle that is 1/2 inch to 1" long and a 3 or 6 syringe. You draw the medcine into the syringe, in your case probably about 1 to 2 cc's. Get out the air bubbles and then either stick it in the meaty part of the very back of the leg, where the but cheecks are, or you can pull out some skin on the neck and put it under the skin in the neck.  If putting under in the neck, you would want to put the needle in place and then pull back on the plunger of the syringe a little to check for blood coming into the syringe to make sure you aren't in a vain.  

I would suggest if at all possible to ask someone to come over and help you give a couple shots to the goats. 

and Yes, you can do all of these things, but like already mentioned, just monitoring them closely for signs of bloat or increased temp.  is most important for a couple of days. Giving them the baking soda wont hurt anything,  Actually giving them all that stuff wont hurt anything, not really needed if they don't get sick. I would spend sometime this morning if I were you, trying to track down some of those supplies to at least have on hand and talking to people you know to see if anyone can teach you to give shots. 

hope they are doing okay this morning.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)

I hope all is ok


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

OK so I gave them grain...

And I found them trying to break into the un-open turkey food... 

But no scours....

More baking soda? Or, do you think they never got into the feed? 

Oh, and the reason we dont have stuff is because my mom wouldnt let me print out the BYH goat medicine closet, and she wouldnt let me buy stuff because i didn't remember the stuff

Oh but i got a thermomenter, that broke, 2 days after we got it (glass broke) -.-

So, ya, baking soda is the only thing I have on hand... 

Oh and also they only are allowed to have grain (or anything other then browse) when I'm trying to grab one to put them away, and thanks everyone


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2012)

If they don't appear to have any symptoms, then I wouldn't bother with more baking soda.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Aug 9, 2012)

OK

Thank you


----------

